# HTC sensation running CM9.1.0



## sid1990

Hi,
I am currently on CM9.1.0 and S-off with juopunutbear method. i wanted to put some HTC sense based ROMs so can you guys please help on which one to go for. I zeroed down to ViperS ROM can you guys give your review on it
also i need information on kernel version that i need to put in before installing it. currently i am on CYANOGENMOD kernel

kernel version
3.0.36-g7290c7f
[email protected] #2
SMP PREEMPT sun jlu 1 00:25:26 PDT 2012


----------

